# Best 5-Gallon Aquarium Kit for bettas?



## Arowan

Looking for advice on the best kit on the market (the 5-gallon hawkeye at Walmart is sold out) for bettas, ideally from users with experience on said tanks.  Currently looking at the 5-gallon mini-bows or the 5-gallon eclipses... Never having purchased a real aquarium before, (currently have a 2.5gal critter carrier with heater) I don't know which brands are most reliable. I'm also planning to grow some live plants, and would like to know which aquarium kit comes with the best light for such. Also working in a poor-college-student budget!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Not sure what the hawkeye aquarium at Walmart is, but they have a regular 5 gallon glass aquarium set-up for $30. It comes with the tank, hood, light, filter and filter cartridge. The only thing needed is the heater. This is the tank I currently have for Taco.


----------



## MrVampire181

Dosen't really matter...to the betta it's all the same. I use the 5 gallon one from Walmart to breed my fish and raise fry till either week 3 or 4 then they go to the growout. The filter works great. Highly reccomended.


----------



## Arowan

So I can buy a regular, plain-old glass aquarium via walmart? None of those impractical commercial brands?


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Yep, this is it:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-5-G...-Kit-and-Tetra-50-Watt-Heater-Bundle/13228131

^^ That one shows the bundle that includes the heater. The one in stores is $30, and doesn't include the heater, which you'll need to purchase seperately.


----------



## Mermaid Fish

I was thinking of getting that and dividing it in 2 for my 2 new bettas because that would be 2.5 gallons. It's better than the cheese puff containers there in right now. Would that be too small?


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

It would give them 2.5 gallons, and if you added a heater, it would be filtered and heated, and that is definitely more ideal than a small bowl. So I don't see a problem with that at all.


----------



## Arowan

Are there any decent acrylic models? I'm kind of leery with getting a glass one, as I do do some moving several times a year (dorm-home)


----------



## Mermaid Fish

TeenyTinyTofu said:


> It would give them 2.5 gallons, and if you added a heater, it would be filtered and heated, and that is definitely more ideal than a small bowl. So I don't see a problem with that at all.


 k thanks I'll try and get to walmart soon. I already have a heater for it. :-D


----------



## ashleyy

I am wanting the Aqua Culture 5 or 10 gallon tank from walmart. It comes with the tank, a hood with lights, a filter with extra media, water conditioner, and sample food for 29.99(5 gallon) and 36.99(10 gallon)

the 55 gallon is 126 bucks and comes with a digital thermometer. lol i just thought that was neat. i wouldnt get a 55 gallon tank... haha


----------



## Arowan

Is the Aqua Culture 5 Acrylic?  And relative price range? (not spotting it on the site) I much prefer acrylic to glass, easier for my skinny arms to carry it around and clean it.


----------



## Ajones108

Arowan said:


> Is the Aqua Culture 5 Acrylic?  And relative price range? (not spotting it on the site) I much prefer acrylic to glass, easier for my skinny arms to carry it around and clean it.


Once you cycle the 5 gallon you don't have to carry it to clean it. Use a siphon. I'm a college student too. I just finished cycling my 5 gallon tank and I have to take it home in the first week of December, and in the first week of January bring it back. I think it IS acryllic. I have that one. On the website they don't have the Aqua Culture, they have a 5 gallon "Hawkeye." The Aqua Culture is $35ish.


----------



## shell85

I'm shopping for yet another tank already. -_- I'm going to rename Cream to Gypsy cause this is going to be his 4th time moving if you count the move from his cup. 

Anyhow I found this today in my searching http://www.petsupplies.com/item/aqu...-2C70-DF11-AE5B-0019B9C2BEFD&mr:referralID=NA since he's in about a 5 gallon kritter keeper I might as well just get a 5 gallon tank and call it a day


----------



## Arowan

Yeah, i saw that tank as well. It just seems kind of tall for a betta, and not so much ground room for plants (I could grow them tall, i suppose...)


----------



## shell85

Yea I know I wish the hawkeyes hexes weren't gone off the walmart site :evil: and the price of the tetra starter kit went up $20  to think there's no searches that yields anything less than $40 now


----------



## shell85

i just snagged one off ebay woohoo!! you should check there everyone once in a while someone may have just put one up thats how i caught the one I just bought. Also try craigslist?


----------



## Arowan

Mm, guess I should--I really want the whole kit, though, since I'm such a newbie. And yeah, doesn't seem to be anything under $40 anymore... That other tank, though it comes to be about $34 with shipping, is too tall for my desk-hutch thing, which defeats the point, since I want it to fit in there, lol. Any recommendations on any of the 'nicer' acrylic 5-gallon kits?


----------



## KukaaKatchou

I got the 5 gallon Tetra crescent today for Sam. It is plastic and has the seamless look and a nice lamp. Got a mega heater b/c they didn't have smaller but it is completely adjustable so should be good


----------



## shell85

There's another one on ebay it'll be about $37 with shipping http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Top-F...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35acc38ee5


----------



## Arowan

KukaaKatchou said:


> I got the 5 gallon Tetra crescent today for Sam. It is plastic and has the seamless look and a nice lamp. Got a mega heater b/c they didn't have smaller but it is completely adjustable so should be good


 Is it easy to use the hood, and whatnot? Any issues?


----------



## KukaaKatchou

No issues yet. The top is a clear plastic flat inset with cut outs for the filter and attachment for light. Sam seems pretty happy in there. Have to switch out one of the plants as apparently it isn't aquatic >( but so far so good. Filter has adjustable speeds and I have it set to low. There's a picture of my tank in this section attached to my thread about Sam's new home


----------



## crookedreality

Unfortunately the Tetra Crescent's hood lamp is not strong enough to accommodate plants... any suggestions for a suitable 5 gallon with good lighting?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ryancalif

Aqueon Evolve is a pretty nice looking tank... it doesn't come in a 5 gallon though (2 gallon, 4 gallon, and 8 gallon). 

I'd advice against the Walmart 5-gallon tank though... I've got one now and am looking to get something else. Poor quality lighting, bad filter, and a lid that rattles.


----------



## crookedreality

Thanks for the prompt response, ryancalif!!

I agree about the rattling lid....I made an adjustment by adding some of BlueStik puddy in between the lid and aquarium contact surfaces (the rattling seemed to originate from noisy interaction between the two when the filter was going). 

I'll check out the Aqueon Evolve! I'd rather not buy anything less than a 2.5G for the lil guy, and an 8 gallon may be a big large for my space constraints, but if that's my only option it'll be on the top of my list!

Thanks again,
Al


----------



## ryancalif

Very welcome! I hope whatever you get works out for you.


----------



## lilyth88

Arowan said:


> Looking for advice on the best kit on the market (the 5-gallon hawkeye at Walmart is sold out) for bettas, ideally from users with experience on said tanks.  Currently looking at the 5-gallon mini-bows or the 5-gallon eclipses... Never having purchased a real aquarium before, (currently have a 2.5gal critter carrier with heater) I don't know which brands are most reliable. I'm also planning to grow some live plants, and would like to know which aquarium kit comes with the best light for such. Also working in a poor-college-student budget!


I use two of the hawkeye 5 gallons and I love them. I just ordered mine online, and it shipped extremely quickly. I got it in 2 days from the time I placed the order. Shipping was also free.


----------



## kyle89

I have the 5 gallon led Walmart kit and have no problem with the lid rattling and the filter isn't bad either. Now the led light is bad for a planted tank but works for just a Betta and a few decorations


----------



## Otterfun

Fluval SPEC V:
glass, filter, 6500K LED works fine with my low light plants and sleek design IMO.

On sale at Petco for $63.99, free shipping.


----------



## ryancalif

As another option... this one is pretty sleek.

http://www.petco.com/product/117299...-Aquarium.aspx?CoreCat=fishHome_shopFishTanks


----------



## kyle89

This is my 5 gallon led Walmart tank with a light upgrade









Wow I really need to clean the outside tank window!!!!!


----------



## Fishybitty

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11459461&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo

Is on sale for a couple days, that is a good price. (idk if anyone else suggested I didn't look lol)


----------

